# She needs a mate



## froggiefriend (Jan 4, 2008)

I have a female 06 pumilio import. She is a beautiful bright yellow. 
















Sorry this was the best I could do.. hope the pictures work as I have never posted them before. 
Anyone with any bit of help would be great. I don't have any local information. Also if anyone would have a male to match please do let me know!
Thanks!
Kristin


----------



## froggiefriend (Jan 4, 2008)

anybody?


----------



## tkromer (Dec 20, 2007)

Pretty sure it's a Bastimentos. They come in a ton of colors.


----------



## Baltimore Bryan (Sep 6, 2006)

I would guess a golddust basti, but I'm not positive.


----------



## MonarchzMan (Oct 23, 2006)

Really, it's just a guess as to what she'd be, and I'd only really pair her with another 06 import.

What color is her belly?


----------



## froggiefriend (Jan 4, 2008)

I will try to get a good picture of her belly - I don't have one right now. I don't know of anyone else who has an 06 import.. she is just beautiful though- picture doesn't really do her justice. How would I go about finding anyone with an 06 import???


----------



## Don1 (May 27, 2007)

Could it be a 'Guarumo' they can be quite light in colour??


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

It looks like a bastimentos pumilio... no need to stick the fancy "golddust" or whatever lable on it. A basti is a basti is a basti... and that's not actually a bright yellow one, they come in canary yellow  That looks like one of the "whites" that has the gold iridescence (thus the gold dust name). They don't breed true, so you could really pair that frog up with any colored basti of the opposite sex. Would be fun to seen what walks out of the broms too! No need to stick to the "like with like" thing with bastis... as long as it's a basti.


----------



## MonarchzMan (Oct 23, 2006)

KeroKero said:


> It looks like a bastimentos pumilio... no need to stick the fancy "golddust" or whatever lable on it. A basti is a basti is a basti... and that's not actually a bright yellow one, they come in canary yellow  That looks like one of the "whites" that has the gold iridescence (thus the gold dust name). They don't breed true, so you could really pair that frog up with any colored basti of the opposite sex. Would be fun to seen what walks out of the broms too! No need to stick to the "like with like" thing with bastis... as long as it's a basti.


That's why I ask what color its belly is. If it's white, then yea, I'd say basti, but if it's anything else, then it'd just be a guess as to what it is.


----------



## Rich Frye (Nov 25, 2007)

Having seen that frog in person I can say for sure that it is not a Basti. 
Just goes to show you can't ID a frog from pics alone. :wink: 

Rich


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

Oh great, I think that makes it even worse... why not a basti rich?


----------



## Rich Frye (Nov 25, 2007)

KeroKero said:


> Oh great, I think that makes it even worse... why not a basti rich?


Size, pattern (looks much more like a basti in the pic) belly, ect.
Also the fact that there were no bastis , to my knowledge, that came in with that specific shipment.

Rich


----------



## AQUAMAC (Jul 27, 2004)

Without seeing the frog first hand it is hard to comment, but I would say a bastimentos. We brought in bastimentos in 06 as well as others...do you know where/who it came from? Some of my "goldusts" look very similiar. I've seen a few bastis with similiar pattern as well.

Sorry I couldnt be more help,

Mike
Treetop Botanicals


----------



## captreedean (Oct 19, 2007)

Out of curiosity, does the color of the legs match the rest of the body.


----------



## froggiefriend (Jan 4, 2008)

The color is much more bright yellow in person. The legs do match the body. She came in from SNDF in 06. I am still working on the belly picture. Kids got a hold of my camera so I can no longer zoom in on anything 
Thanks for everyones input. 
Kristin


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

Rich Frye said:


> Having seen that frog in person I can say for sure that it is not a Basti.
> Just goes to show you can't ID a frog from pics alone. :wink:
> 
> Rich


I agree...the pics do look basti-ish, but having seen the frog in person, I would not call it a basti.
It's an "06" best guess :roll:


----------



## Rich Frye (Nov 25, 2007)

Coming from the previous owner who had the frog for two and a half years, and seeing this frog in person myself, it is absolutely not a basti. 
Most pumilio are just too hard to ID by a couple simple picks. Has anyone asked how big the frog is?

Rich


----------



## rburnj (Aug 19, 2004)

I guess we will never know


----------



## froggiefriend (Jan 4, 2008)

She has a white belly or really washed out yellow. To give you a size she would fit on a penny. Don't jump down my back now but could she possibly be d. histrionicus - they seem darker but aren't there possibilities for variations? or possibly a d. truncatus ( i know they have stripes that continue from nose to hind and are more black but ???). Please do be nice I was only trying to see if someone could give me some help and if they can't she is beautiful and I will just make her cage a centerpiece in my home but I think she would get lonely  and was only trying to help. 
Thanks for everyones input. 
kristin


----------



## JP41 (Apr 20, 2006)

As being the previous owner, its not a basti. I looked for a good year to pair that frog up to no luck. Had plenty of chances to get some that looked close in size, app, But those frogs being site specific didnt want to mix them up. The frog is a 06' pumilio import. I say call it what you want. good luck JP


----------



## MonarchzMan (Oct 23, 2006)

JP41 said:


> As being the previous owner, its not a basti. I looked for a good year to pair that frog up to no luck. Had plenty of chances to get some that looked close in size, app, But those frogs being site specific didnt want to mix them up. The frog is a 06' pumilio import. I say call it what you want. good luck JP


Ahhhh, it's _that_ frog! Yea, having seen it in person, I'd also agree that it's not a basti. It's not a histrionicus either (they get much bigger). I would just say to ask for '06 imports and see if you can find a match.


----------



## froggiefriend (Jan 4, 2008)

Yup she came from JP... 
so.. anyone have a 06 import?! :wink:


----------

